# Duracell Rugged Daylite LEDs



## LED_astray (Jun 8, 2008)

*Duracell Daylite LED Light w/"True Beam" Optics, 3W, 2AA?*

I noticed a Duracell LED flashlight in the hardware store and
can't find any discussion here. Is anyone familiar with the
Duracell (branded) 2AA LED flashlight? It advertises "True Beam"
optics. It appears to be a small lens in line with emitter
set at the base of a normal reflector. They claim this gives
a better beam. The package photos compare a yellow
ringing beam to a solid smooth bright white beam. (They
wouldn't have Photoshopped those, would they? 

I couldn't see the emitter well behind the optic (and probably
wouldn't have recognized any subtle differences.) The
package says it is a 80 Lumen 3W manufacturer rated
LED. (They don't say what they drive it at....) It also
says it is made from aircraft aluminum, but it feels rubbery
through the little "feel me" hole in the package.

I can't find it on Duracell's website. When I search with
Google I find the same, or a very similar light, on sales sites
usually in the Garrity section. (None of the sites I looked
at have anything more information than on the package.)

It was going for $30 at a no discount place. Any ideas if
this is a great budget light or just another OK light?

Thanks.


----------



## qip (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Duracell Daylite LED Light w/"True Beam" Optics, 3W, 2AA?*

doesnt look to bad , even has the copper bottom  looks like a focusing head


----------



## Marduke (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Duracell Daylite LED Light w/"True Beam" Optics, 3W, 2AA?*

Just put *Duracell Daylite* into Google

Lots of specs and pictures


----------



## gmf2010 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hopefully this has not already been posted somewhere else.







Besides a sturdy all-weather design, the Daylites feature TrueBeam technology that uses "both a lens and a reflector to capture and project up to 100 percent of the light," which they claim significantly enhances brightness. Plus, a 3:1 zoom eliminates the annoying dark spot typical of most flashlights.

Duracell will be offering the Daylite in three varieties: the 80 lumens AAA / AA versions (both $25) and the powerful 160 lumens CR123 version ($35) beginning this month at drug and hardware stores. Duracell seems to be aiming at the MagLite market with the Daylites, but it remains to be seen whether the performance justifies the price tag.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBmv...ylite-led-flashlights-annihilate-the-darkness


----------



## bitslammer (Aug 19, 2008)

*Duracell Lights ???*

http://gizmodo.com/5038947/duracells-rugged-daylite-led-flashlights-annihilate-the-darkness


This should make things interesting. A CR123 version for $35. We'll see. might be a good beater.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: Duracell Lights ???*

indeed, but im leaning towards simplier AA lights so that will probably my first pick!

seems like maglite is taking a hit from all sides now


----------



## DM51 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: Duracell Lights ???*

2 threads merged.


----------



## spgrk (Aug 19, 2008)

What LED?


----------



## shomie911 (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't know what LED it is, but it looked completely blue in the video. A horrible sickly blue. :sick2:

I'll stick with the real flashlight brands. :twothumbs


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 19, 2008)

There was a thread on it a couple of weeks ago, the guy who bought it says it's total crap. LED looks like ssc p4 from one of the official photos.


----------



## woodrow (Aug 20, 2008)

I will post a couple of beamshots later. I do like how recessed the reverse clicky switch is... and I do find myself using the light walking around the house at night quite often... but it does have a very funky beam that looks nothing like the nice round one in the video.


----------



## darknessemitter (Aug 20, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> I don't know what LED it is, but it looked completely blue in the video. A horrible sickly blue. :sick2:
> I'll stick with the real flashlight brands. :twothumbs


 
The one I have is NOT sickly blue. Cool white, yes, but not blue. This light has flaws, but give it a fair chance before passing video-tint-judgment.


----------



## darknessemitter (Aug 20, 2008)

While it seems well constructed, I would be cautious about calling it "rugged" since it's difficult to know how this type of focusing mechanism will hold up after being dropped. 

Also, for a 2xAA flashlight, this light is huge! The barrel is at least as wide as the Coleman 2xAA, but it's significantly longer, and the bezel alone is just massive. You could carry it in a very large jacket pocket or in an accomodating belt holster, but otherwise this isn't a pocket light. 

The focus doesn't really go from spot to a "wide area flood," but it does create a nice balanced narrow flood which can help bring out details. 

The reflector does not change position in relation to the emitter (which probably is a Seoul P4); instead the optic is mounted on three transparent plastic posts which move within the reflector. "Spot" focus is achieved with the optic at it's farthest position from the emitter, and the entire reflector is in use (you will see the yellow phosphor filling the reflector). "Flood" focus is reached when the optic is moved closer to the emitter. With the optic closer, more light passes through the optic and less light reaches the outer portion of the reflector (you'll only see the yellow phosphor closer to the center of the reflector, and in the optic of course). 

So don't freak out if the phosphor doesn't fill the reflector when you look at it in the store; this is normal if it's in the flood position.

Overall: No, it's not an amazing light, and it's pretty bulky. However, the hybrid focusing system makes it very interesting, and being able to switch from a standard spot-and-spill to a narrow but balanced flood could make it useful for certain situations.


----------



## scottaw (Aug 20, 2008)

I wish those dots around the neck for focusing were actually for brightness, U2 style...HA, might be hoping for a bit much at $35. But serously, at this price, sold in wal mart next to the mags...160 lumens is going to blow people's minds.:huh:


----------



## fluke (Aug 20, 2008)

And once again in the UK we are stung :scowl::scowl::scowl::scowl: $70

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/0461429/Trail/searchtext>DURACELL.htm


----------



## PhotonBoy (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't like that sharp edge on the front. It could hurt if you sit on it accidentally. Also, it looks like it could roll out of reach when you set it down.


----------



## metlarules (Aug 20, 2008)

I seriously doubt that this light will put a ding in Maglite's sales.


----------



## Ayeaux (Aug 20, 2008)

FYI, I found these at a Wal-mart in Columbia, SC. There was a 2AA version as well as a 3AAA model. Both were priced at $26.98. The 3AAA version had a larger reflector and was shorter. And, no I did not buy one. If it had a nice tint, better output, several output levels, and still cost around $30 i might have been interested.


----------



## darknessemitter (Aug 20, 2008)

PhotonBoy said:


> I don't like that sharp edge on the front. It could hurt if you sit on it accidentally. Also, it looks like it could roll out of reach when you set it down.


 
The front edge doesn't feel very sharp, but then again I haven't tried sitting on it  

It will roll, but since the bezel is wider than the tail it will roll in a circle and come back to you. The tailcap has a hole for a ring or lanyard if you're especially concerned about rolling, but it might affect the light's ability to tail-stand.


----------



## woodrow (Aug 21, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics... the light is long.... Almost as long as my AE 3xAA dive light!




Here is a shot of the light's "spot" beam





The "flood" beam has much less... but a wider spill, with a square (inova T1) type hotspot with some blue in one corner. I just could not get a good picture of it though.


----------



## RocketTomato (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Duracell Daylite LED Light w/"True Beam" Optics, 3W, 2AA?*

I just saw these for sale at Wal-Mart today. They had the 2xAA and 3xAAA versions, each rated at 80 lumens and 3 Watts. The 3xAAA version had a much wider head then the 2xAA version. The head has an adjustable lens, which supposedly allows you to convert from a focused beam to a flood beam. Has anyone here picked one of these up and care to comment on them?

There is also supposed to be a 2xCR123 version which is rated 160 lumens and 4 Watts but it seems it is much harder to find.


----------



## RocketTomato (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Duracell Daylite LED Light w/"True Beam" Optics, 3W, 2AA?*

Hmmm, this is the only thread I could find when I used the Google search function. I tried the forum search and found these two threads:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/203979&highlight=duracell+daylite

and

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/205564&highlight=duracell+daylite


----------



## RocketTomato (Aug 22, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> There was a thread on it a couple of weeks ago, the guy who bought it says it's total crap. LED looks like ssc p4 from one of the official photos.



Here is the earlier thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/203979


----------



## abarth_1200 (Aug 23, 2008)

I just watched the video, is'nt this what your normal maglite alongside hundreds of other brands do already, they have reflectors and a lenses...



> both a lens and a reflector to capture and project up to 100 percent of the light,


 
There going on as if its new technology


----------



## HKJ (Aug 23, 2008)

abarth_1200 said:


> I just watched the video, is'nt this what your normal maglite alongside hundreds of other brands do already, they have reflectors and a lenses...
> There going on as if its new technology



No, most lights has either a reflector or a lens, not both.


----------



## woodrow (Aug 23, 2008)

I think this lense design is good in theory....not so much in practice. I think a you can get a much better light in a Fenix and a few others.... for the same, or not too much more $$$. That being said, it is not a horrible light, just not a great one.


----------



## Drew2212 (Aug 23, 2008)

I bought this light the first time I saw it. I like it, that video is crap though, wouldn't listen to a thing it says. I don't have much to compare it to, just wanted a bright AA LED light for use when I hear bumps in the night. Being able to grab a nice bright light along with my glock makes me feel better, so they are always right by each other. 

Others say this light is crap, only because they are comparing it to very expensive lights that cost twice as much if not more. I'm happy with my light, its very bright, size is not a problem, weight is not a problem, was bought at walmart so if it breaks I can always take it right back. 

For around $26 it can't be beat. The lens and reflector might not be as good as it claims, and the focus feature might not focus much at all, but it is better than a regular maglite, which is all I wanted.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Aug 23, 2008)

are they talking about an optic lens then not just your regular glass or plastic lens window


----------



## darknessemitter (Aug 23, 2008)

HKJ said:


> No, most lights has either a reflector or a lens, not both.


 
Or if they do have both, you can't adjust 1 without adjusthing the other. This design has a moving optic *inside* a stationary reflector.


----------



## darknessemitter (Aug 23, 2008)

Drew2212 said:


> For around $26 it can't be beat. The lens and reflector might not be as good as it claims, and the focus feature might not focus much at all, but it is better than a regular maglite, which is all I wanted.


 
Well, the thing is you *can* get a better light for the price, it's just that this light is interesting because it is unique so far.


----------



## Drew2212 (Aug 24, 2008)

Show me a light I can get thats around $25-$30 thats all around better than this light and I'd be happy to take mine back to Walmart.


----------



## qip (Aug 24, 2008)

$25 light 2aa right here or even a minimag "$10 or less if on sale" with a terralux 5ex drop in


----------



## darknessemitter (Aug 24, 2008)

Drew2212 said:


> Show me a light I can get thats around $25-$30 thats all around better than this light and I'd be happy to take mine back to Walmart.


 
Actually one light that's been discussed a lot recently is also available at Walmart: Coleman Max 2xAA Cree XR-E. I can't remember if the price is closer to $25 or $30, but it's right in that range. You might have to dig around for it because there are several other types of Coleman lights in the same series, and not every store is always going to carry every model. 

I'm not saying that the Duracell is a bad light though, it's just that there are other lights that are more practical for all-around use. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/202659

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/203462

and https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198341&page=2

(That last thread started out about one of the 3xAAA models, but a few pages on some other models are discussed)


----------



## guiri (Aug 25, 2008)

fluke said:


> And once again in the UK we are stung :scowl::scowl::scowl::scowl: $70
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/0461429/Trail/searchtext>DURACELL.htm



Fluke, we'll be happy to send you a crate load and you can sell them there.

George


----------



## guiri (Aug 25, 2008)

Good looking light though


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 31, 2008)

I saw this light in Walmart a few days ago and really like the look of it. I have decided to buy it next time I go to Walmart so I will give an update of how it compares to my 3.44 watt LED Lenser and my 60X brighter 150 lumen Task Force CREE as soon as I get it.


----------



## L.E.D. (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Duracell Daylite LED Light w/"True Beam" Optics, 3W, 2AA?*

I picked one of these up at Wal Mart today. It is actually pretty decent, and the non-knurled area feels grippy still due to some sort of textured finish. I can see that the emitter is DEFINITELY an SSC P4, and the nice new one, not like the old SSC's found in some of the Brinkmann 2AA's. The spill / flood beam actually works well, you will notice the outer spill area fills in a little more, and the usual tight hotspot turns into an extremely smooth 20 ish degree 'wall of light'. In throw focus, it has good throw, the little convex lens moves away from the center of the reflector allowing more of the light to hit the reflector, giving you a decent hotspot, though the outer spill area loses a little light. I tested the current to be around 500 mA at the battery. With my 110 lumen Coleman Max 2AA having kind of-used batteries, the Duracell's 80 lm spanks it at overall output. I do have to say my Coleman has a very yellow incan'ish tint to it, which I actually like. Warmer led's tend to have less lumens, I think.. The Duracell Daylite is pretty decent.


----------



## bobli17 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Duracell Daylite LED Light w/"True Beam" Optics, 3W, 2AA?*

I found the cr123 version at Blain's F&F in Oak Creek, WI. Didn't want to shell out the $30 for it though. Just wanted others to know where they can find one.


----------



## mikekoz (Sep 6, 2008)

I just picked up one of these last night (AA version) and I like it! It is bright, beam looks pretty white to my eyes, and seems well made. It also has a little bit of knurling (gnurling??) on the body which I like. It is also cool looking which is worth something!! By the way, the beam on mine , when putting it on narrow, has some rings in the spill, but it is nowhere near as bad looking as the photo in a previous post. The beam is much cleaner when widening it a bit.

Mike


----------



## 300winmag (Sep 9, 2008)

*Duracell’s new Daylite LED flashlights*

Interesting but underpowered.
http://gizmodo.com/5038947/duracells-rugged-daylite-led-flashlights-annihilate-the-darkness


----------



## Marduke (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Duracell’s new Daylite LED flashlights*

And also extensively discussed
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/205564&highlight=daylite

Edit:
post from separate thread prior to thread merge


----------



## 300winmag (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Duracell’s new Daylite LED flashlights*

Well crap. My bad


----------



## RocketTomato (Sep 9, 2008)

I am patiently waiting for the 2xcr123 version which is rated 160 lumens to come out.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Duracell’s new Daylite LED flashlights*



Marduke said:


> And also extensively discussed
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/205564&highlight=daylite


 LOL Marduke, that link is to this thread!


----------



## RocketTomato (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Duracell’s new Daylite LED flashlights*



DM51 said:


> LOL Marduke, that link is to this thread!



He linked to this thread before the new thread was merged into it.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Duracell’s new Daylite LED flashlights*

Oops, my mistake - sorry. I merged 2 threads to make this one ~2 weeks ago, but I see from the log that Empath has just added a 3rd.


----------



## frank777 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Duracell Daylite LED Light w/"True Beam" Optics, 3W, 2AA?*

FLICKERING PROBLEMS:

I purchased one of these at Wal-Mart. After about 10 minutes of usage, it began flickering. Tightening everything and replacing the batteries did not help. It has a pretty good spot to flood focus, with very minor rings and artifacts. Duracell's claim of 100% capture and reflection of light is laughable. There are 3 holes in the reflector where arms holding the focusing lens go through the reflector. You cannot have 100% efficiency when light escapes through the holes in the back of the reflector AND you have a plastic lens. Flashlight brightness and color is fairly good (when it is not flickering). Tailcap button is a reverse cliky that allows tail standing. The 3-AAA cartridge is decent quality, and prevents contact/shorting if a battery is inserted reversely. The flashlight draws approximately 500 ma from fully charged NiMh batteries.


----------



## woodrow (Sep 15, 2008)

I have NEVER had this happen on a light before.... but after 2-3 hours of total use on this light, and one battery change (I use AA e2 lithiums) the beam has much less blue in it than it did at the start. It is more white now. Still kind of a goofy beam, and too big for a 2xAA light... but it is growing on me.


----------



## frank777 (Sep 17, 2008)

I might argue with the use of the term "rugged".

I bought a new 3-AAA version. Unfortunately, it began intermittently flickering after one hour of use. Changing batteries and tightening everything did not fix the problem. I had to mail it back to Duracell under warranty, and hope...... at the least, I'm out the money for return shipping. At worst, I might be out a flashlight.


----------



## Marduke (Sep 17, 2008)

Mail it back? Why didn't you just return it to WalMart?


----------



## wacbzz (Sep 18, 2008)

woodrow said:


> Here is a shot of the light's "spot" beam



This has got to be the worst example of a beamshot that has ever been taken and then posted here on CPF. :thumbsdow Next time, try to get the beam on a flat wall, not one that is clearly uneven. It makes the beam look even worse than it probably really is and is almost a disservice to people that may be looking to purchase this light...clearly Duracell is not after those that spend $75 and up on a simple flashlight. They obviously want to compete against M*glite and those that would spend $25-35 on a light. That is why you can buy this thing at CVS and not some speciality flashlight store or shop halfway around the globe.

**Getting off the soapbox now.**


----------



## woodrow (Sep 19, 2008)

wacbzz said:


> This has got to be the worst example of a beamshot that has ever been taken and then posted here on CPF. :thumbsdow Next time, try to get the beam on a flat wall, not one that is clearly uneven. It makes the beam look even worse than it probably really is and is almost a disservice to people that may be looking to purchase this light...clearly Duracell is not after those that spend $75 and up on a simple flashlight. They obviously want to compete against M*glite and those that would spend $25-35 on a light. That is why you can buy this thing at CVS and not some speciality flashlight store or shop halfway around the globe.
> 
> **Getting off the soapbox now.**


 
Please forgive me for the "disservice" I have done to all my fellow cpf'rs. I was visiting a frend when I took these and they did not have any white walls except for this closet door. Here is a shot from a movie screen from the theater room. Hopefully it will show what the light is really capible of.

The horrible closet door photo: wb at daylight setting




From the theater screen...wb at daylight setting




Wow, much better!

For a comparrison, a Olight T20 M wb set to daylight






I hope that helps show the Duracell beam in a better light. I tried to take the same outdoor beamshot I use with my other lights... but the Duracell would not quite light up any trees at 60 yards...let alone 100.


----------



## wacbzz (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't think that there are too many people here on CPF that would think the Duracell was going to be an excellent light. It's _not_ great by any stretch - - especially to those here on CPF that spend endless hours debating which light has the best beam/least artifacts. But anyway, nice comparison shots between a $25 dollar light and a $75 dollar light. Way to keep it apples to apples.:duh2:


----------



## woodrow (Sep 19, 2008)

Friend, what have I done to you that I seem to be in your crosshairs?

My only other $25 light. (actually I bought the duracell from Sportsman's Warehouse for $35 before Walmart carried them) is a Colman Cr2 light from Walmart. Unfortunately, I do not have any fresh Cr2 batteries and I am not willing to pay the $10 for 2 of them Walmart charges...so I am sorry, but I could not use that light. The Coleman does have a beam pretty much like any other Cree light I have had though.

I used the Olight because I thought it could show a pretty much normal beam and tint next to the Duracell's "unique" beam and tint.

I never attempted or claimed to do a "review" of the Duracell. As I said, I was on vacation when I took the first beamshot. Someone had asked for a beamshot, no one had provided one, and I took a quick couple of minutes to post one -- so someone considering buying this light would have a general idea of what to expect to what kind of light it produced.

It would be nice to be given the benifit of the doubt by a fellow member.


----------



## wacbzz (Sep 19, 2008)

woodrow said:


> Friend, what have I done to you that I seem to be in your crosshairs?
> 
> ...
> 
> It would be nice to be given the benifit of the doubt by a fellow member.



I apologize if I came across rather harshly (I'm sure there are other words, but we'll settle for that one). It's just that all to often on this forum, there is a division between those that buy expensive flashlights and those that don't. And some will deny this, but it is all to evident by following the postings of those that spend a lot of money on lights and those that don't. 

Anyway, I have spent mucho money on some of my flashlights and I have spent few dollars on many others. And to tell you the truth, I loooooove my expensive ones...perfect beam, very few - if any - artifacts, perfect machining. But there is also a place with me for the cheaper ones that most anybody can afford.

So when I saw that first picture on the uneven wall and taken oh so very close so as to show any and all imperfections that may exist in the light, I thought it was a pretty unfair shot of the light. Even the second picture shows just how close the light is to the wall while the Olight isn't even in the frame. The gesture for showing the beamshot was surely well intended but result was/is far from fair. _Especially comparing it to the obviously vastly superior Olight._ And even more so did I dislike like the photo because in all probability, the folks that are going to potentially buy this light are not going to be white wall hunting with it. They will not use this light as a shelf queen (hell, they probably don't even know what that term means) but rather as one that would get everyday use. Really I'm trying to say that this light, like others in this price point and lower, _will be used_. As such, a true apples to apples comparison with another light like it in an actual outdoor setting (for instance) would be far more beneficial.

So, I am going to do just that. I have ordered the 2xAA version and should have it late next Tuesday. I have a pretty decent camera (Pentax D10) that I can control the setting for each photo. And perhaps my shots may look just like yours, but I hope to give the light a better...ummm...chance, if you will. Because I don't believe that one shot shows the usefulness of every light.

No hard feelings I hope. And nice edit to your earlier post...


----------



## woodrow (Sep 20, 2008)

You make some fair points. I look forward to your review.





Also, I envy your camera. I dropped my slr off a cliff while hiking. Now I am using a Fuji point and shoot. I can lock the settings...but only to 2 seconds. For someone who is use to shooting with a prime lens, often at f/2.0 or lower....it pretty much sucks.

Again, I am looking forward to your review.


----------



## alfreddajero (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Duracell Daylite LED Light w/"True Beam" Optics, 3W, 2AA?*

I picked the 2AA version instead of the 3AAA version, it does put out a brighter light then what i keep in the car a Magled. You might as well return it and get another, mine doesnt flicker at all when using alkalines or nimh cells. I was hoping to get the cr123 version light but cant seem to find it here, i will check Target though this weekend.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Duracell Daylite LED Light w/"True Beam" Optics, 3W, 2AA?*

Merging this thread into the main one. I think that makes the 4th. 

Please would members use the search function to find existing threads before starting new ones.


----------



## degarb (Oct 4, 2008)

Is this 500 milliamps 2 cells or 3?

Has anyone concluded the marketed zero loss to be true, or crap?

How is throw comparing to Coleman xr-c for $20, or xr-e 3 cell?


----------



## brightnorm (Nov 9, 2008)

Is this light regulated?

Brightnorm


----------



## HitecDrftr (Nov 9, 2008)

I have both the 160 lumens 2xCR123A version and the 80 lumens 2AA version. Both of these are regulated according to someone who emailed Duracell. (swrdply400mrelay) The third of the Duracell versions is a 3AAA 80 lumens version, which is reported NOT to be regulated.

Hitec


----------



## alfreddajero (Nov 10, 2008)

If i may ask where did you get the cr123 version from......when i go to walmart they dont seem to have it.


----------



## HitecDrftr (Nov 10, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> If i may ask where did you get the cr123 version from......when i go to walmart they dont seem to have it.



Here is everything I know to date about this light, including where to find:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2692075

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/212205

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/212422

Hitec


----------



## KD5XB (Nov 10, 2008)

I looked at these in Wal Mart last night and somehow it just felt kinda cheap. I hung it back up.

The paint job is pretty clever, though.


----------



## HitecDrftr (Nov 10, 2008)

KD5XB said:


> I looked at these in Wal Mart last night and somehow it just felt kinda cheap. I hung it back up.
> 
> The paint job is pretty clever, though.



How did you get it out of the heavy bubble packaging?


----------



## KD5XB (Nov 10, 2008)

HitecDrftr said:


> How did you get it out of the heavy bubble packaging?



I didn't -- I saw enough with it still in the package!


----------



## cybersoga (Nov 10, 2008)

How long do the batteries last? is the 80 lumens constant? for how long?


----------



## HitecDrftr (Nov 10, 2008)

No objective reports on battery life. 2AA model is regulated.


----------



## degarb (Nov 10, 2008)

Even after reading this thread a few days ago, I am only left with questions. There was a stated milliamp drive level, but not spec'd for what light. I am only interested in the three cell version, which will show how efficient.

Then, if their claim be true that %30 more efficient reflector/lens, then bounce test should show same lux as a 107 lumen cree.

So, I would expect no more than .7 to .8 watt on direct drive (boost circuit, I would expect some horrid loss in efficiency, not worth considering) with 1 watt of out put to comparable 7090, or modern led.

Then, I have googled to see reflectors are 15 to 30% losers. But I would bet 30% is for a rough reflector while %15 is for a low end smooth. Then, I wonder, how much loss for a typical lens is there? (I would guess more than a straight window) And wouldn't use of both be the sum total loss of each? Unless, say, a lens is only %5 loss (I would find hard to believe), %85 of which can be recovered with a reflector.


----------



## HitecDrftr (Nov 10, 2008)

degarb said:


> Even after reading this thread a few days ago, I am only left with questions. There was a stated milliamp drive level, but not spec'd for what light. I am only interested in the three cell version, which will show how efficient.
> 
> Then, if their claim be true that %30 more efficient reflector/lens, then bounce test should show same lux as a 107 lumen cree.



What if it just outputs the stated lumens using less power? For lights as bright as they are, the battery life seems to be very good.


----------



## mattchase (Nov 11, 2008)

I just posted a review of this light with some beamshots including the Coleman Cree 2AA and Fenix P1. In short the package specs are not accurate...imagine that! Link below.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2695393#post2695393


----------



## HitecDrftr (Nov 11, 2008)

mattchase said:


> I just posted a review of this light with some beamshots including the Coleman Cree 2AA and Fenix P1. In short the package specs are not accurate...imagine that! Link below.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2695393#post2695393



I expanded as much as I could on MrGman's integrated sphere chart by adding the manufacturer's stated lumens and the percentage of stated that the light achieved. It would be neat if we could fill the chart out completely.

According to the integrated sphere, only 7 out of 32 test conditions met or exceeded the manufacturer's claims.







Hitec


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 11, 2008)

I would think a "daylight" flashlight would be a little less blue (X0?).


----------



## mattchase (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, that would have been my assumption too. The gruop shots I posted were converted at daylight white balance, and to my eyes in actual use the beam is fairly blue. It's not as blue as the underexposed shots make it look though.


----------



## LightObsession (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmmmm. Not very positive reviews.

I'd like a two power level, focuseable 2AA light with the switch on the side. I probably won't see that anytime soon.


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 4, 2008)

I just received my CR123 version a few minutes ago. It's nice and lightweight, which makes it feel flimsy, but the light shows no sign of defects or weaknesses. I guess I'm comparing it to the Coast LED lenser, which feels more solid and is more firm to change focus. It's easier to turn the Duracell it to flood than it is to turn it to spot.

*MINE IS NOT BLUE*. It's a relatively warm white, more on the lines of Seoul P4 V0. Perhaps the pictures that look bluish have their white balance off?

Unlike the Coast with a Seoul upgrade, which gives a squarish beam, this one has a nice round spot. The flood is very smooth, and the focused position has a good amount of off-center light. When focused, it's beam is similar to my D10 GDP, but with less edge spill and much warmer tint.

The output is good, and probably reasonably close to the 160 lumen at-the-emitter rating when compared to other lights in my collection.

P.S. I like the FLUX CAPACITOR in the optic. :nana: I just wonder if it's safe to use 3.7V RCR's?


----------



## HitecDrftr (Dec 4, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> I just received my CR123 version a few minutes ago. It's nice and lightweight, which makes it feel flimsy, but the light shows no sign of defects or weaknesses. I guess I'm comparing it to the Coast LED lenser, which feels more solid and is more firm to change focus. It's easier to turn the Duracell it to flood than it is to turn it to spot.
> 
> *MINE IS NOT BLUE*. It's a relatively warm white, more on the lines of Seoul P4 V0. Perhaps the pictures that look bluish have their white balance off?
> 
> ...



Do you think there's enough room for an 18650 in it? Any plans to provide outdoor shots compared with some others in your collection?


----------



## 276 (Dec 5, 2008)

I say the AA version at Walmart two days ago. It looked quite small but i didn't go for it only cause i would have been more interested in the CR123 version.


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 5, 2008)

HitecDrftr said:


> Do you think there's enough room for an 18650 in it?


 
Definitely not. I also noticed the inside of the tube is scalloped, not smooth it... must be extruded. 



HitecDrftr said:


> Any plans to provide outdoor shots compared with some others in your collection?


 
That, and maybe some disassembly. :devil:


----------



## HitecDrftr (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *HitecDrftr* 

 
_Do you think there's enough room for an 18650 in it?_




EngrPaul said:


> Definitely not. I also noticed the inside of the tube is scalloped, not smooth it... must be extruded.


 
You are right Paul, Using digital calipers I see that in mine that while the body might snugly take 18650's (I measured ID at 18.04mm) the tailcap ID is only 17.2mm . Tailcap would have to be threaded to the outside of the body for it to even possibly work. Getting used up batteries back out would really be a trick.

-Hitec-


----------



## HKJ (Dec 5, 2008)

HitecDrftr said:


> Using digital calipers I see that in mine that while the body might snugly take 18650's (I measured ID at 18.04mm)



A 18650 cell can have a diameter above 18 mm, I believe that 18.5 mm i legal for them.


----------



## HitecDrftr (Dec 5, 2008)

HKJ said:


> A 18650 cell can have a diameter above 18 mm, I believe that 18.5 mm i legal for them.


 
Wow. What's the legal minimum?


----------



## HKJ (Dec 5, 2008)

HitecDrftr said:


> Wow. What's the legal minimum?



If your check this thread AW says 18 to 19 mm is legal for them and also shows a drawing that specifies some unprotected cells as ø 18.6 mm, protected cells will have a larger diameter, they need space for a wire and an extra wrapping.


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 14, 2008)

Just an update on the use of RCR 123's. They seem to work fine in the 2 x 123 version of the light.

I made some tailcap current measurements after open-circuit voltage readings on rechargeables:

RCR-123 8.15 V * 0.40 A = 3.26 W

Here's a sample consumption using primaries:

CR-123 6.10 V * 0.52 A = 3.17 W

No extra heat, no tint shift from the emitter with RCR's when running for a little while.

I grabbed some primary batteries that were near end of life (5.57V open circuit) Started at 0.15 A and quickly fell to 0.05 A. Gave 10-20 estimated lumens constantly from there, like a moon mode when primaries are nearly expired.

From my experiment, the regulation seems to work fine for 6.0V-8.4V. Somewhere below 6V the light drops out of regulation. Seems to be a good match for rechargeables!


----------



## HitecDrftr (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Paul,

What kind of recharging system do you use? (Batteries + Charger)


-Hitec-


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 15, 2008)

HitecDrftr said:


> Thanks Paul,
> 
> What kind of recharging system do you use? (Batteries + Charger)
> 
> ...


 
AW cells, UF W-139 with ball bearing spacers (all from FenixStore)


----------



## Raven (Dec 20, 2008)

Maybe I missed this, but is this light a clicky or twisty?


----------



## Marduke (Dec 20, 2008)

Raven said:


> Maybe I missed this, but is this light a clicky or twisty?



clicky


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 20, 2008)

Can anybody explain to me why there is such a dramatic difference in these two beamshots?



woodrow said:


>


 
and 



mattchase said:


> Fenix P1 (rcr123) - Duracell 2AA Wide (eneloop) - Coleman 2AA Cree (eneloop)


 
Did I miss something about an update to the beam profile of this light? :thinking:


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 20, 2008)

Its a clicky........


----------



## HitecDrftr (Dec 21, 2008)

wacbzz said:


> Can anybody explain to me why there is such a dramatic difference in these two beamshots? :thinking:


 


This is precisely why I do not put much weight in wall shots. Nothing is standardized. Camera settings, compression settings, distances to wall, background colors and textures, distances from beam shots to cameras; they all increase variability. At least with outdoor shots you get some idea of a lights' utility in a more "real world" situation. The best comparisons in my opinion are when successive outdoor shots are stacked as animated gifs or screenshows, and only two lights are compared to one another at a time. (plus an ambient lighting shot) Pertinent distances should be included whenever possible.


Example of screenshows comparing two lights: (After downloading, double click to start the screenshow, press ESC to quit.)



http://home.comcast.net/~rasanford1/Flashlights/Surefire Defender E2D vs. Daylite 160.exe


http://home.comcast.net/~rasanford1/Flashlights/Mag 2D LED vs. Daylite 160.exe


http://home.comcast.net/~rasanford1/Flashlights/Surefire Backup E1B vs. Daylite 160.exe


http://home.comcast.net/~rasanford1/Flashlights/Husky200 Vs Daylite160.exe




-Hitec-


----------



## Bonky (Jun 3, 2009)

any pudates on this light?


----------



## AusKipper (Jun 3, 2009)

Drew2212 said:


> Show me a light I can get thats around $25-$30 thats all around better than this light and I'd be happy to take mine back to Walmart.



Fenix E20 maybe? not really sure, i have the Fenix, but not the Duracell.

Same sort of thing though, 2xAA, Focus, Ah-loo-minum (for the Americans  )


----------



## Retinator (Jun 13, 2009)

*Just got one, I like it!*

Ok, there's little info on these lights, so I'm gonna blab for a bit.

Like every light these days, ppl only talk about the price & brightness

I was lucky enough to find a $ 5 off coupon in the weekly flyers the other week, so I went out and grabbed a 2-AA. I won't touch any 3-AAA anymore, been there 

Not a bad looking light, I've recently had it out in the woods to really let it shine.

First the bad:

1) This light is large for a 2-AA, only about an inch shorter than [email protected]'s 3-AA model (wow!)
The head is slightly larger than the 1.25" bezel on a 6P (jeez!)

2) Knurling is good quality machining but it's only knurled near the head of the light. This makes clicking off/on a pain, as the light slides through your hands each time you press (cough Inova's X-series) and that's in DRY conditions

3) Lanyard hole is tiny, but at least there is one

4) Focusing is almost pointless. The difference between flood/spot is barely noticable even on full batts. Beam does show some minor artifacts around the outermost edge due to the focusing mechanism. On spot, these artifacts are much more noticable.

5) Lens/window is a cheap warpable plastic. Even [email protected] win this one

6) For a light competing with the Mini-magleds. it's a tad pricey, especially since Duracell hasn't yet built their name as a flashlight company.

7) No antiroll 

Ok enough negative, here's the good.

1) Appearance and machining quality are pretty decent
2) Gotta love the copper touch, though I wonder if it would look better to have the bezel coppered
3) Clicky feels pretty good, time will tell how durable it is
4) Focusing works as promised - NO DARK RINGS, nicely done beam quality for the most part
5) This thing is fairly bright!, moreso than the rebelled MiniMag, and brighter than the Inova Bolt 2-AA (but not nearly as solid in build)

6) Tailstanding! Though the huge bezel also makes it top heavy and more prone to tipping.

Other things:

- after being on for over an hour, the head never got warm. Either there's poor heatsinking or the led is very efficient.
- This light is like an Inova X5, supercharged, very floody but with greater range.
- Tint on mine is perfectly fine, no extreme tint, but YMMV
- No idea on battery life, haven't burned the 1st set yet.
- Waterproofing? No idea, it never rained, but is o-ring sealed

I have to say the light has quickly grown on me, excellent for trails at night, AA's are cheap. I tended to use the spot on those tight straightaways, and flood out when out in the open.
As far as Duracell attempting to compete on a higher level, it's a good, solid effort.

The size likely makes it a poor EDC for many, but would be well suited in packs, glove boxes, jackets or toolboxes.

If you see one cheap, grab one, the one I grabbed was the last in the store, with 2 of the 3-AAA models left. The 3-AAA is a stubby chubby light, larger bezel (drain plug? lol) and shorter body. 

Never seen the lithium version in store.
Wish I had another coupon for gifting


----------



## cooper80 (Jul 6, 2009)

I just got one of the 2AA models at Walmart; it was on sale for $20, down from $27. My goal was to find an inexpensive LED using 1 or 2 AA batteries to replace my old, cheap, plastic 2D flashlight.

Boy is this ever an improvement! Seems to have slightly brighter lux in the center, but the spot size is much larger than my 2D. At say 100', this will illuminate a whole tree at similar intensity as the ~3' diameter spot from the 2D. This pattern is better for me, as I am often looking for our cats to bring in at night; covering a wider area makes it easier to see.

The focusing is moderately useful; the spot size doesn't change much, but it does increase the intensity in the very center. It has a very solid feel, including the reverse clicky. The button is hard to activate with one hand due to the required pressure, but it won't get turned on accidentally and it allows for a tail stand. I have not noticed any flickering, either in regular usage or when turning it on or off.

My bulb has a significant blue/purple tint to it, perhaps giving it the appearance of xenon lights on a car. The light hue looks good to me, though I did notice that in the woods it is harder to differentiate the color of brown dirt from green leaves than with my old incandescent. It seems to make the woods more black and white; I'm guessing this has to due with the sensitivity of our eyes to blue light at night.

Overall I am very happy with this light, and it will serve as a good replacement to my 2D. I am using NiMH batteries and it should provide good runtime. As far as waterproofing, I didn't see any wording on the package, just a picture of a flashlight in the rain. I take that to mean it is merely water resistant.

I get the feeling that most people in this forum are looking for tactical lights that fit a certain form factor; however, this is an excellent, quality replacement for old 2D household flashlights, it is inexpensive, readily available at retail shops and runs on AA batteries.

Personally I am amazed at the state of LED technology today, and it is neat to read about the advances made just in the last 3-4 years. It's a shame that most consumers associate LED lights with those cheap, low-output LED flashlights with no reflectors, if they've heard of them at all. If more people were aware of what these lights can do, I think they'd sell much better.

-Cooper


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 6, 2009)

Mine gets used as an everyday house light as well.......works well when the power goes out and you use the light as a candle.


----------



## degarb (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't think you could write enough about a potential sale increase if people knew the potential of LEDs. First you have to educate that leds are more powerful than traditional incan, then high powered single emitter better, then difference between a Sears 20 lumen per watt rebel and a rebel of over 100 lumen per watt. The rule is if package concerns lighting, they lie, lie lie. This counter acts education and a successful purchase and believer in the led.

We should demand all lights be rated: 1. Lumens 2. Lux 3. Current draw 4. Temperature of beam. Usually Here, people review with details of build, artifacts, heat sinking, and gasket placement. But 3 of the 4 the main specs are usually left out.


----------



## YZINGERR (Jul 18, 2009)

I bought the AA model out of immediate necessity.. seems to work ok, the focusing isnt really worth a damn IMHO.


----------



## blackwalnut (Jul 18, 2009)

Purchased the AA & AAA size at Walmart for $14.99 CAN. 
Priced at $19.99 and I had a $5.00 off coupon.
Decent light for the price.
Will throw one in the car & keep one in the house for power outages.


----------



## scbeering (Jul 31, 2009)

*anyone have Duracell Daylite 2-d?*

Duracell advertises the 160 lumen Daylite using 2-d batteries. Does anyone have this? any thoughts on it? I've seen the cr123 version but those batteries are too expensive for me so I want to get the 2d version.


----------



## HitecDrftr (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: anyone have Duracell Daylite 2-d?*

Wow, thanks for the heads up! Looks like they have 2 new 160 lumens models coming out... (2C & 2D models) and an 80 lumens, 3AA headlamp.

http://www.duracell.com/daylite/productsDaylite.html#

They also are advertising a new "tough" series, including a 4AA flashlight, a 4AA spotlight and a 2 CR2032 headlamp, but rated lumens are not posted...

http://www.duracell.com/daylite/productsTough.html

I still love my CR123 Daylite 160. While the spot to flood "feature" is basically indistinguishable (Both are bright though), it still hasn't left me in the dark, even after numerous drops. (10 of them intentionally from 8 feet onto the floor.) The heat sinking is excellent.
I am still waiting to test the lifetime *guarantee *(not just a warranty), but it refuses to go bad on me. (Got it in July, 2008) Here is the Guarantee:

http://www.duracell.com/products/guarantee.asp

It is the quality of the light output, the durability of the light, the price, and ESPECIALLY the lifetime guarantee that make this light attractive to me. It's not the brightest, the farthest throwing, or have the most modes, but it's a dependable, bright white light that fits in my pockets.


The CR123 batteries are not that expensive. You can get a box of 12 Surefires for about $21.00. That many will last a very long time. You can even get them cheaper at battery station.com (About $1.50 each)

Can't wait to try the new lights out when they are available. I am hoping Walmart will stock them.


----------



## Marduke (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: anyone have Duracell Daylite 2-d?*

The 3xAA headlamp looks interesting, thanks for the link about it. First I've heard anything about it.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: anyone have Duracell Daylite 2-d?*

Hmm the 4xAA light and spotlight say 10x brighter while the others say 20x brighter so they could have a different emitter?

The 2xAA, 4xAA and 3xAA headlamp would be the only ones I would consider if I were to get any of them.


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: anyone have Duracell Daylite 2-d?*

I've been seeing these around, but after your story, I might have to try one. i've bought a few "high out-put" LED lights, only to get a crappy green or blue beam. If these are as nice as they say, I might have to look into one. How would you say the 160 lumens stacks up to say a 100 lumen SF L4???


----------



## Marduke (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: anyone have Duracell Daylite 2-d?*

MrGman tested a few Daylite's in his IS, stickied at the top of the forum.

They use an SSC-P4, and most seem to be the standard cool white variety.


----------



## Painful Chafe (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: anyone have Duracell Daylite 2-d?*

I couldn't figure the headlamp out from the little picture in the link(maybe it's my crappy monitor). I found an amazon link and you can zoom on the picture.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002FU6KCK/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Marduke (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: anyone have Duracell Daylite 2-d?*

More pics
http://www.alliedelec.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?SKU=7370039&MPN=KDAYHLDSE04A 


3xAA pack on the rear.


----------



## old4570 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: anyone have Duracell Daylite 2-d?*


----------



## HitecDrftr (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: anyone have Duracell Daylite 2-d?*



angelofwar said:


> I've been seeing these around, but after your story, I might have to try one. i've bought a few "high out-put" LED lights, only to get a crappy green or blue beam. If these are as nice as they say, I might have to look into one. How would you say the 160 lumens stacks up to say a 100 lumen SF L4???




I wish I had an L4 to compare it with. Consider that an L4 is almost 400% more expensive. I can only send you to these pics (with distances listed) showing the 160 Daylight against an E1B, an E2D, and stock mag 2d LED.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/212987

These fog shots (Scroll to end of thread) against the Husky 200 lumens might give you some more perspective on the floodiness/color at a distance of about 66 feet...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/212205&highlight=duracell


----------



## Painful Chafe (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: anyone have Duracell Daylite 2-d?*



Marduke said:


> More pics
> http://www.alliedelec.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?SKU=7370039&MPN=KDAYHLDSE04A
> 
> 
> 3xAA pack on the rear.



Interesting. The battery pack only has 3 AA's, but looks huge. Maybe the rest is very small


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: anyone have Duracell Daylite 2-d?*



HitecDrftr said:


> I wish I had an L4 to compare it with. Consider that an L4 is almost 400% more expensive. I can only send you to these pics (with distances listed) showing the 160 Daylight against an E1B, an E2D, and stock mag 2d LED.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/212987
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Hitec! Yeah, the beam looks like a nice solid white! I think I have a coupon sitting around that came in our local circular. The finish looked nice as well. I'll have to take a closer look at the UI next time i come across it. Now, just to find the CR123 version.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 23, 2009)

I just bought the 4AA "Tough" Duracell Day Lite. I am quite impressed by its brightness and beam quality. It has a uniform beam of light that brightly spreads over a large area, yet is well collimated so it has decent throw. The reason why I bought it was because of its mirror smooth reflector and impressive looking optic.


----------



## Light Sabre (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: anyone have Duracell Daylite 2-d?*



HitecDrftr said:


> They also are advertising a new "tough" series, including a 4AA flashlight, a 4AA spotlight and a 2 CR2032 headlamp, but rated lumens are not posted...
> 
> http://www.duracell.com/daylite/productsTough.html


 
Just saw one of the Tough series at the grocery store yesteraday. It had 4 AA batteries and off the Druacell site it says it has a 4 AA battery carrier. Price was $15. UPC 0-41353-86548-5. Also has 98960543 on the back of the package, no ide what that number means. Can't find any details on what type of LED or any power ratings. My guess would be 1W.


----------



## kato7997 (Oct 18, 2009)

Has anyone compared the 2AA and the 3AAA side by side? The hood/lenses are so different I'm curious about the beam pattern difference. I'm also curious about the runtime of 2 AAs vs 3 AAAs...my guess would be there wouldn't be much of a difference...?


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 21, 2009)

Bluebeam, is the light plastic or AL? How does the battery carrier look sturdy wise?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 22, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> Bluebeam, is the light plastic or AL? How does the battery carrier look sturdy wise?


 
Hello Phaserburn, 

Thanks for your questions. The light is rubber and plastic, and the battery carrier seems very durable.


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 22, 2009)

Any idea of the current draw? I have one of these on order. I am excited to get it; I've been looking for a nice poly 4AA since the days of my lux1 SL Propoly. Cheap lights are usually not good in beam quality. How is the clickie?


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: anyone have Duracell Daylite 2-d?*

I have a 2D on order...


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: anyone have Duracell Daylite 2-d?*

Duracell Daylites seem to be nice and well buildt lights, and I am tempted to order one of each. *Phaserburn*, please share your impression when you received the 2D.

Regards, Patric


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: anyone have Duracell Daylite 2-d?*

It is inbound to me. I am very interested to see how it stacks up vs the rebel Maglite 2D. The beam has me intrigued.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 27, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> Any idea of the current draw? I have one of these on order. I am excited to get it; I've been looking for a nice poly 4AA since the days of my lux1 SL Propoly. Cheap lights are usually not good in beam quality. How is the clickie?


 
I apologize for this late reply. The clicky feels sturdy and I have never had any problems with it. I hope you enjoy yours; I have found mine to have good all around quality for the price. It definitely has a well formed flood beam.

I don't have a way of measuring the current draw on this light.


----------



## Phaserburn (Dec 4, 2009)

Current draw on new Duracell AAs is only 190ma. It's 140-150ma on nimh. This light will run a LONG time!


----------

